# New Hingeback enclosure, Manouria enclosure, grazing boxes, and Box turtle enclosure



## Kristina (May 29, 2011)

New Home's Hingeback enclosure



























Couple of the inhabitants











New hatchling Manouria enclosure
















New hatchling Box turtle enclosure






The inhabitants
















Grazing boxes. These are tubs that are planted with all kinds of grasses, weeds, clovers, lettuces, collards, kale, mustard, edible flowers, just bunches of stuff. They work great for putting the babies out a few hours at a time.




































And a few random shots for the heck of it

Sullies






Adult Redfoots. Male -






and the three girls






One of my Russians, Darya






Hope you enjoyed them!


----------



## Missy (May 29, 2011)

Great pics. lucky torts


----------



## Kristina (May 29, 2011)

Awww, why thank you


----------



## coreyc (May 29, 2011)

Great herd you have looks like every one is happy getting there sun on


----------



## LindaF (May 29, 2011)

Wow you have so many and they all have nice enclosures. I thought that grazing bin was a great idea. I am going to have to steal your idea. I have the bin, now off to get some seeds......


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 29, 2011)

Nice, you are for sure creative!


----------



## DesertGrandma (May 29, 2011)

Kristine, great enclosures. Especially like the round one, so pretty. Wish I had enough room for that many torts . I also made a grazing box similar to yours. Because of the large birds around my house, my husband cut out the center of the lid and replaced it with screening. The lid snaps on, securing the screening, and lets the sun in. That way she is safe while grazing outside. I still keep a close eye on her though. She loves eating the grasses and motoring around. I bought a "tortoise grazing seed mix" online and it grows really fast.


----------



## Kristina (May 31, 2011)

I use a mix that I got from my local feedstore that is a wildlife pasture grazing mix. I got 5lbs for $15 and they just love it. 

The only thing I worry about with the plastic boxes is that with the lid on, even with the center cut out, they can get really hot inside. You have to keep a close eye out for dehydration and heat stroke, especially with tiny babies.


----------



## jeffbens0n (May 31, 2011)

Great pics Kristina. Do you bring all of your torts in at night? Or do you cover your enclosures somehow? You must have some decent size predators to worry about in MI right?


----------



## Kristina (May 31, 2011)

I bring the babies in, but the adults I leave out. We live in a heavily populated area, so we don't have too many predators running around. I also have a dog and a hotwire fence.


----------



## dmarcus (May 31, 2011)

That is an awesome herd you have, they all look wonderful...


----------



## murdocjunior (May 31, 2011)

Wow i love ur sullies they look a little differnt they ar dark but i love there color.


----------



## Laura (May 31, 2011)

heavily populated areas can have just as much wildlife... and of course birds are everywhere.. 

love the round cinder block one.. for people who say they have no carpentry skills.. that is perfect! None needed!


----------



## Fernando (May 31, 2011)

Very cool enclosures. I like


----------



## DeanS (May 31, 2011)

Kristina...I love all of your enclosures! Question: What are the dimensions of you HH enclosure? Is that a converted planter?


----------



## Kristina (May 31, 2011)

I think both my Sullies are going to be real lookers when they are full grown. The bigger one was actually one of the blondest babies I have ever seen. It is crazy to me that my Russians are probably around 10 years old, and my Sullies are just shy of 6 months and almost as big as the Russians!

Dean - Nope, not converted, I built that one from scratch  It is 13 1/2' long and 4' wide. 

I purposely make all my enclosures look like flower beds and gardens - it was the only way I could get my housing commission to agree to let me build the outdoor pens. So, basically they are just flower beds - with tortoises in them, lol.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## SavannanSpike (May 31, 2011)

Looks great! I love the circle one! I might just copy!  I been looking for more good ideas for mine! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kristina (May 31, 2011)

You are welcome  

There is another member here that has some round pens for her box turtles, I'll try to dig up the thread.

Well I found the thread but the pics are missing, I sent her a PM asking her to post them up again


----------

